# Male Kingfisher and he's fishing



## rondv (Aug 11, 2012)

He may not be as pretty as the female but he can fish just as well!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow! Very cool captures!


----------



## cre8foru (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow... Awesome sequence. Which camera and lens are you using?


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm guessing the same as the female.


rondv said:


> Nikon D300
> 200-400mm f4



Your captures are definately book worthy! The best I've seen also.

I see you've located one of their perches.
 Is this a naturally occuring perch or did you set it up?

Do they know that you're any where close? Are you in a blind?
 Would you give us some tips and experience with king fishers? I have a pair nearby but they are very camera shy. I hate to disturb them for my selfish desire of a photo. I enjoy watching them.


----------



## gregg dudley (Aug 12, 2012)

Great photos!  Absolutely great!


----------



## cornpile (Aug 12, 2012)

Laser sharp detail,outstanding shots


----------



## Hoss (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome series.  Thanks for sharing the shots.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Aug 12, 2012)

More beautiful captures!  Well done!


----------



## rondv (Aug 13, 2012)

GAJoe said:


> I'm guessing the same as the female.
> 
> I see you've located one of their perches.
> Is this a naturally occuring perch or did you set it up?
> ...



No, these guys don’t know I’m around or they’d be gone. I have a one acre pond on my farm and started watching the KF after my first of three back surgeries. There are five more ponds and a river within a mile of my place. I noticed they had a favorite perch to hunt from and it may be different from the eating perch. There’s only one KF on the pond at any given time as they are very territorial. I narrowed down the perches and setup a blind and left it there until they became accustom to it being there.  I spent many long hours in the heat and cold to get the shots I post. I fish a good bit and noticed the KF will own a certain part of a river or lake and if you look close enough you can tell where they dine by the fish scales stuck to the perch,  they wacky the fish on the tree to kill them before they swallow them down. They are one of my favorite birds to photograph but will make you work for the shot.
Don't worry about disturbing them, if they know you're there they won't be and they don't stay a pair very long!
Good Luck!


----------



## quinn (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow sir,A two finger shutter salute for you!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 14, 2012)

Very fine captures!


----------

